# Hello from Miami, FL



## giz2000 (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi there...my name is Giselle and I live in Miami, FL.  I am currently a MAC freelancer...I was a full-time MAC MA at a counter for over a year, but left to spend more time at home with my kids.  If I had a clone, I would have been able to do both!!  I enjoyed my time at the counter, learned A LOT (I was certified and had the long MAC chain after 3 months there!) and love to share my knowledge with the customers...that's the best part of the job (ok..the gratis was nice too!)

I miss my girls, but decided that freelancing would be a better way for me to balance my life AND stay in the MAC loop...I look forward to "talking shop" with all of you!


----------



## user4 (Nov 14, 2005)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 14, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome! I'm sure you'll have lots of knowledge to impart with us!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 15, 2005)

tee hee =) welcome giz


----------



## user3 (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Giselle! We are happy to have you with us!


----------



## user2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Giselle and welcome to Specktra!






I'm sure you'll have as much fun here as we have everyday!

^x^ Linda


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello and welcome! Glad you're here!!


----------



## lizrdbrth (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi!  Nice pic.


----------



## Qtspldprncs (Nov 20, 2005)

It's my favorite MAC MA!!!  Welcome Giselle.  I miss buying my stuff from you.  =)


----------

